

The great Verizon FiOS ripoff - cypherpunks01
http://www.niemanwatchdog.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=background.view&backgroundid=631

======
antonioevans
With wireless speeds approaching the speeds of most wired carriers this makes
sense. Build for the future vs putting a huge investment into a plant that
isn't really scalable.

